# 3 Day Backpacking In the Caucasus Mountians



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

At last I was able to finish the trip video , it was pretty hard , especially last day, 2300meters of elevation on steep downhill was very hard on the knees, but I did it and every step was worth it for sure, hope you like it 






here are a few pics, they are not edited yet so not that high quality but still better then nothing


----------



## Vasily 1945 (Jun 25, 2017)

beautiful landscape!!!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Looks like a great trip. High and sparse vegetation but no snow? Loved the cover of "Amazing Grace" at the end.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you very much guys ! Yep its end of september so the snow is gone but dont worry it will be full of it afte like mid october


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Great saga. Mighty cute little Belguium.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Excellent pics ..... except ..... none of Max! Surely he came along!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

What a beautiful experience for you guys. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks guys ! Yeah because it was a national park any pets are forbidden


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

chemikle said:


> Thanks guys ! Yeah because it was a national park any pets are forbidden


Okay ... your off the hook, this time!


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

It was a close one , but may not save me in future ey ?


----------

